# "Facades" Voting Thread



## Baron (Jun 26, 2012)

Please take a little time to read the entries for this month's challenge and vote for the *THREE POEMS *you consider most deserving.​
​It's important that you use *ALL THREE VOTES. *​Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

​The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.​

Please leave comments in this thread.​


----------



## Fats Velvet (Jun 27, 2012)

Chester's Daughter:  Consistently strong imagery and a sustained metaphor help anchor a meandering piece that covers fascinating ground.

Gumby:  Engaging wordplay and rhythm.

SvirVolgate:  I enjoyed the plainspoken style and felt the tranquility your poem invites the reader to experience.


----------



## HKayG (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh my goodness, i'm so sorry. I didn't see '3' until after i voted - i was just to excited to pick my fav! Is there any way to reset my vote and do it again? I  wouldn't want them to miss out because of my inability to read!


----------



## Baron (Jun 29, 2012)

It isn't possible to reset the votes, I'm afraid your vote has been discounted.


----------

